# New Code: Active Cruise Control (ACC) Car Ahead Distance Default



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

A minor pet peeve of mine is that when I set the Active Cruise Control, the system defaults to the maximum distance setting for the vehicle ahead (4 bars). Every time I seem to struggle to rapidly reduce this to the minimum (1 bar).









With a simple change in coding you can now have the ACC system default to the minimum distance (1 bar).

Change the following:

*ICM->3000 Daten, F8->LDM_Abstandsstufe_init->Werte=01 (the default is Werte=04)*

This is a werte change. The simple edit box only offers 3 or 4 bars.

It can also be set to Werte=02 (for 2 bars default) or Werte=03 (for 3 bars)

(Note, any errors/or malfunctions will clear up after a complete car shutdown.)

Now when you turn on ACC it will default to your favorite setting.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> A minor pet peeve of mine is that when I set the Active Cruise Control, the system defaults to the maximum distance setting for the vehicle ahead (4 bars). Every time I seem to struggle to rapidly reduce this to the minimum (1 bar).
> 
> View attachment 356586
> 
> ...


I don't have ACC, but Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't have ACC, but Awesome! :thumbup:


Thanks Shawn. Not possible without your help.

JEG23


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I will use this one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

nice, people have asked me for this actually. I'll try to find it on the f30 and add it to the list.

Thanks


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Chuck W. said:


> I will use this one. Thanks for posting.


Great! You are welcomed.

JEG23


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice find I cannot wait to try this :thumbup:.... my next build will include ACC


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Nice find I cannot wait to try this :thumbup:.... my next build will include ACC


Great! Hurry up a get the car so we can find more codes.

JEG23


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> With a simple change in coding you can now have the ACC system default to the minimum distance (1 bar).
> 
> Change the following:
> 
> ...


I changed it from Werte=04 to Werte=01, but it changed my wert_04 to UNKNOWN. Is it ok or I am doing something wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's normal. Anytime you use a custom Werte value, the drop down value changes to Unknown because it has no corresponding setting defined to go with the custom Werte value.


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for clarification Shawn!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 31, 2013)

Super amazing. Huge pet peeve of mine and you just fixed it. You rock man.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

rajeek said:


> Super amazing. Huge pet peeve of mine and you just fixed it. You rock man.


Thanks. Nice to hear that one of these old code changes is still helpful.

JEG23


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 31, 2013)

Just an FYI. This was slightly different in my 2013 F01. Found it eventually and it worked flawlessly. Thanks again man! I use ACC daily so it ranks as one of my top favorite codes. Below is how it looked in my car before changing. 

ICM->3000 Daten, F8->C_Abstandsstufe_init->Werte=04


----------



## lordzkin (Mar 12, 2014)

Excellent! That was one I have been looking for.


----------



## dald10 (Mar 4, 2015)

*ACC following distance code reset*

To shawnsheridan: From discussion 1/7/2013, how do you set werte=1? What software/hardware do you need? My dealer/repair shop says they cannot do this. Help, please! Defaulting to 4 bars every time is extremely annoying because I always want 1 bar.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks I will test it


----------

